
Nanowire arrays restore vision in blind mice - lamename
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-03212-0
======
Jaruzel
For people like me, who find reading these papers verbatim hard work, one
sentence in the article is worth repeating here:

"...although NW arrays used in present work have not been capable for color
vision, further development of multiple nanowire types with different spectral
responses may be a potentially feasible strategy to realize such a scenario in
the near future. "

So the nano-wires do work, but for monochrome type vision. I think.

~~~
thaumasiotes
My experience looking at black-and-white pictures and video suggests that,
compared to being blind, the difference between color vision and monochrome
vision is negligible.

~~~
CompuHacker
Squint and you'll find that vision is heavily reliant on contrast between
light and dark rather than color fields.

